# Watch this film...



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

It was on netflix yesterday.

BARZYNSKI is the film about the evil doings at our pharmaceticles companies,all of them.

They stole this mans patent on cancer drug after they kept him in courts for decades!

It lets you know that the drug companys are as bad as the FDA and other government programs, make trillions off of us.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Glad 53 of yall enjoyed the film.


----------



## Laura (Oct 1, 2011)

Great movie. Thanks. I am forwarding it on to a few med students I know that would find this very interesting. It is no surprise to find the FDA again( as numerous times before) is bought and sold with out regard to the masses they are suppose to serve.


----------

